# Erster Einsatz von DALI für Hallenbeleuchtung



## Kabeläffle (9 September 2020)

Hallo,

eine unserer Fertigungshallen wird erweitert. Bei der Gelegenheit will ich die alte Beleuchtungstechnik etwas modernisieren.
Als sinnvolle Funktion fällt mit eine *Helligkeitsregelung* ein. Wenn die Sonne ins Gebäude scheint, müssen nicht alle Leuchten ein Loch in den Tag brennen. Wenn es Tagsüber bewölkt ist, brauche ich noch nicht so viel Licht, wie bei Nacht…
Das Ganze soll eigenständig, ohne Verbindung zur SPS erfolgen.

Was fällt euch noch an sinnvollen Funktionen ein?

Was sind die Stolpersteine bei *DALI*, die Einsteiger gerne aufs Kreuz legen?

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## MasterOhh (9 September 2020)

Stolpersteine kenne ich bei Dali eigentlich keine. Je nach Hallengröße und Kabelwege kann es aber notwendig sein, das ihr Repeater einsetzten müsst, wenn ihr alles von einem zentralen Punkt ansteuern wollt. Manche Lampen haben 2 EVG, da bekommt ihr dann nur 31 pro Bus-Strang verbaut. Achtet bei den Lampen darauf, das ihr sie auch über den Bus abschalten könnt (auf 0 regeln), einige EVGs dimmen bei Dali-Aus nur auf 10% herunter und müssen dann herkömmlich weg geschaltet werden.

Wollt ihr eine Tageslichtsteuerung machen oder auf Helligkeit in der Halle regeln? Achtet darauf, das der Sensor (oder die Sensoren) an den passenden Stellen montiert werden. Wächter- und Notlicht kann man auch über DALI machen, wenn das eure Steuerung her gibt...

Welche Lichtsteuerung setzt ihr ein?


----------



## Kabeläffle (9 September 2020)

> Achtet bei den Lampen darauf, das ihr sie auch über den Bus abschalten könnt (auf 0 regeln), einige EVGs dimmen bei Dali-Aus nur auf 10% herunter und müssen dann herkömmlich weg geschaltet werden.


Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Hätte erwartet dass das immer geht.



> Wollt ihr eine Tageslichtsteuerung machen oder auf Helligkeit in der Halle regeln?


Auf die Helligkeit in der Halle. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich durchweg immer die volle Helligkeit benötige.
Anwesenheits-Sensoren, welche dafür sogen, dass die Helligkeit zurückgefahren wird, wenn länger niemand durchkommt, sind aber nicht so üblich?



> Welche Lichtsteuerung setzt ihr ein?


Hier ist noch alles offen. Was kannst du empfehlen?

Wofür benötigt eine Notbeleuchtung DALI?
Die hat doch nur eine Funktion: Bei Spannungsausfall an zu gehen!

Was verstehst du unter Wächter-Licht?
Das Licht im Flur, welches automatisch schaltet?


----------



## dingo (10 September 2020)

Spannungsfall (max. 2V) bei langen Stichleitungen beachten.

Die Topologie kann als Bus, Stern oder Baum aufgebaut werden, kein Ring.

Die Gesamtleitungslänge aller Stich oder Abzweige addieren, mit 1,5mm² Leitung kann maximal 300 Meter sein.

Lieber einen Master mehr einplanen, so ist bei einem Ausfall nicht alles ohne Regelung.

Je nach Konfiguration/ Hersteller kann bei DALI- Ausfall eine Helligkeit 0-100% eingestellt werden.

Möglichst Namenhafte Hersteller der DALI- Geräte benutzen, nicht überall wo DALI draufsteht ist auch wirklich DALI komplett kompatibel zu anderen DALI Komponenten.

Am besten Geräte mit DALI2.0, hier wird ein Standart garantiert.

Bei Interesse kann ich gerne ein PDF mit Grundlagen eines DALI Master Hersteller senden.


----------



## dingo (10 September 2020)

Durch DALI ist jedes DALI Gerät separat ansprechbar, so können Gruppen, Szenen erstellt werden.

z.B. Nachtlicht als Grundbeleuchtung (Nachtwächter) nur jede 10. Leuchte. 

Für jede Leuchte gibt es Status Meldungen, Leuchtmittel defekt usw.


----------



## Hartmut64 (10 September 2020)

Vorab: ich arbeite für einen Hersteller, der hier auch in einem Forum vertreten ist, und habe unsere Kunden in x-Dali-Projekten unterstützt.
Wie Dingo schon sagt: maximale gesamt Leitungslänge beachten = 300m bei 1,5mm², dünner schadet sehr, dicker bringt nichts. Dali ist nicht SELV,
ISTY scheidet u.a. deshalb aus, NYM ist ok. Bei Verwendung von Sensoren nicht DALI2 mit anderen Sensoren mischen. Je Bereich, der 
geregelt werden soll, braucht man mindestens einen Sensor. Bei vielen Sensoren auf die gesamt Stromaufnahme am Dali-Bus achten.
Bei der Inbetriebnahme immer erst mal vom Master ein Zentral EIN/AUS schicken, wenn eine Leuchte da nicht reagiert ist sie auch 
nicht mit Dali erreichbar. Dazu müssen natürlich auch alle Bereiche zugeschaltet sein. 
EVGs sind eher unkritisch, typischerweise wird DeviceTyp 6 verwendet, Notlicht EVGs wären DT1.
Alle EVGs haben einen (einstellbaren) Failure Wert, der bei Busausfall zum tragen kommt, das hat nichts mit dem DT1 EVG zu tun.
Bei Interesse kann ich weitere Infos unserer Lösung bereitstellen, ich will hier keine direkte Werbung machen.


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2020)

Hartmut64 schrieb:


> Bei Interesse kann ich weitere Infos unserer Lösung bereitstellen, ich will hier keine direkte Werbung machen.



Ich meld mal Interesse an


----------



## Hartmut64 (10 September 2020)

Suchbegriff "Lichtmanagement", je Station bis zu 10 Dali-Linien = 640 Leuchten können in bis zu 60 virtuelle Räume gruppiert werden. 
Funktionen jeweils einstellbar, alles per Webbrowser. Einfach mal die Videos anschauen.
@Blockmove: Du hast Post


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich meld mal Interesse an



Dito.......


Dankeschön


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2020)

Hartmut64 schrieb:


> Suchbegriff "Lichtmanagement", je Station bis zu 10 Dali-Linien = 640 Leuchten können in bis zu 60 virtuelle Räume gruppiert werden.
> Funktionen jeweils einstellbar, alles per Webbrowser. Einfach mal die Videos anschauen.
> @Blockmove: Du hast Post



Wago hättest du ruhig nennen können 
Wir haben zwar nicht das neue Lichtmanagement im Einsatz. Aber die Kombination Wago, Dali und Enocean gibt es bei uns in einigen Büros.
Teilweise noch mit dem alten 841-Controller


----------



## Hartmut64 (10 September 2020)

Das Lichtmanagement ist für flächige Anlagen und nicht für Einzel-Büros. Da gibts was anderes.
Bei mir läuft auch noch ein 841er, seit ca. 15 Jahren ;-)


----------



## Kabeläffle (10 September 2020)

Hartmut64 schrieb:


> Suchbegriff "Lichtmanagement", je Station bis zu 10 Dali-Linien = 640 Leuchten können in bis zu 60 virtuelle Räume gruppiert werden.
> Funktionen jeweils einstellbar, alles per Webbrowser. Einfach mal die Videos anschauen.
> @Blockmove: Du hast Post


Da habe ich auch Interesse!


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2020)

Hartmut64 schrieb:


> Das Lichtmanagement ist für flächige Anlagen und nicht für Einzel-Büros. Da gibts was anderes.
> Bei mir läuft auch noch ein 841er, seit ca. 15 Jahren ;-)



Ich weiß 

Meinen 841 zuhause habe ich vor einiger Zeit zusammen mit der 641 in Rente geschickt und gegen nen PFC100 mit 647 getauscht.


----------



## Kabeläffle (10 September 2020)

Kennt kemand folgende Lampen?
ELSPRO LED Flutlichtstrahler 120W mit DALI-Steuerung; Typ: ESJD120110

Kann man die per DALI ausschalten?
Ein Handbuch ist nicht zu finden...


----------



## Kabeläffle (11 September 2020)

Kennt jemand einen LED-Hallenstrahler (ca. 120W) den man per DALI komplett ausschalten kann?
Ein Gerät das auch sonst rundum empfehlenswert ist?


----------



## MasterOhh (11 September 2020)

Wieviele Lampen wollt ihr denn ersetzen? Evtl. macht es Sinn das ganze zusammen mit einer Fachfirma zu planen (Lichtplanung)
Ich kenne Lampen von Zumtobel, Trilux, Aka Lighting und Violed.


----------



## Hartmut64 (11 September 2020)

Eigentlich kannst du jeden Strahler mit dem entsprechenden EVG Dali-fähig machen. Ich kenne die hier: https://inux-light.com/produkte/highbays. 
Das Dali-EVG wird Projekt-bezogen zugeliefert oder du baust es selbst dran.
Das eine Dali-Leuchte nicht ausschaltbar war, hatte ich erst 1x mit einem EVG von Meanw... . Da hätte man noch eine Art Trenntrafo davorschalten müssen,
den hat man sich aber gespart, weil das Licht sowieso 24/7 läuft.
Das Dali-EVGs nicht komplett bis null dimmbar ist, gibt es es häufiger, da geht es dann z.B. nur runter bis auf 7%.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2020)

Hartmut64 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kannst du jeden Strahler mit dem entsprechenden EVG Dali-fähig machen.



Meanwell oder TCI haben eine ganze Menge an Dali LED-Netzteilen.
Damit kann man günstige LED-Panels oder LED-Stripes günstig auf Dali umrüsten.


----------



## GLT (12 September 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Anwesenheits-Sensoren, welche dafür sogen, dass die Helligkeit zurückgefahren wird, wenn länger niemand durchkommt, sind aber nicht so üblich?


Sind durchaus üblich - zusätzlich zur Präsenzerkennung kann man auch Kernzeiten verwenden, d.h. während der Kernzeit ist die Beleuchtung (geregelt) an (weil da bestimmt gearbeitet wird) u. ausserhalb der Kernzeit läuft es über reine Präsenzerkennung mit entsprechenden Nachlaufzeiten.

Zur Realisierung nehmen wir KNX/DALI, da dies einige Vorteile bringt. Bei höheren/spezielleren Ansprüchen setzen wir zusätzlich gerne noch eine 750er mit ein.
Die Entscheidung darüber obliegt den Erfordernissen.

@Kabeläffle
Käufliche Notlichtanlagen verwenden gerne mal DALI, da sich so erforderliche Tests, Überwachungen u. Störmeldungen robust u. einfach realisieren lassen.
So hatte ich schon ein Projekt in dem die "spezielle Steuerung" der Notlichtanlage ein WAGO LON-Controller mit DALI-Karte war


----------



## Kabeläffle (12 September 2020)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Wieviele Lampen wollt ihr denn ersetzen? Evtl. macht es Sinn das ganze zusammen mit einer Fachfirma zu planen (Lichtplanung)
> Ich kenne Lampen von Zumtobel, Trilux, Aka Lighting und Violed.



Das ist keine Großbaustelle. Wahrscheinlich kann mit 8 großen Strahler das meiste ausgeleuchtet werden. Durchgangslicht und dunkle Ecken bekommen noch eine Wannen-Leuchte. Das war’s dann schon.

Nur möchte ich bei der neuen Technik nicht jeden erdenklichen Fehler selber kennen lernen. 
Externe Firma wäre OK.
Mein Zutrauen in die die kritischen Forums-Teilnehmer ist jedoch deutlich größer, als in Fachvertreter, die nach Umsatz bezahlt werden…


----------



## Kabeläffle (12 September 2020)

Hartmut64 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kannst du jeden Strahler mit dem entsprechenden EVG Dali-fähig machen. Ich kenne die hier: https://inux-light.com/produkte/highbays.
> Das Dali-EVG wird Projekt-bezogen zugeliefert oder du baust es selbst dran.


Daran hatte ich noch nicht gedacht. Bisher hatte ich nur Komplettgeräte im Auge. Aber wenn das EVG deutlich häufiger als die eigentliche Lampe ausfällt, wäre das bestimmt auch preislich attraktiv.



Hartmut64 schrieb:


> Das Dali-EVGs nicht komplett bis null dimmbar ist, gibt es es häufiger, da geht es dann z.B. nur runter bis auf 7%.


Welche EVG’s kommen schön auf  0%?
Welche sind zudem entsprechend langlebig?
Welche Kontroller passen dazu und könnten die Lichtregelung realisieren?


----------



## GLT (12 September 2020)

Auch wenn das EVG nicht auf 0% dimmen könnte - die Lampe ausschalten geht trotzdem.

Dimmung unter 10% mögen zwar nett sein (eher im Privatbereich) aber bei einer Halle würd ich dann eher über Hysteres die Beleuchtung abschalten, weil unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich noch nicht gedacht. Bisher hatte ich nur Komplettgeräte im Auge. Aber wenn das EVG deutlich häufiger als die eigentliche Lampe ausfällt, wäre das bestimmt auch preislich attraktiv.
> 
> 
> Welche EVG’s kommen schön auf  0%?
> ...



Schön auf 0% funktioniert bei LEDs eigentlich sytembedingt nicht.
LEDs fangen erst bei einem bestimmten Strom an zu leuchten.
Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die EVGs nicht mischen sollte. Also überall im Raum den gleichen Typ für die gleichen Leuchten.
Die EVGs haben unterschiedliches Dimmverhalten und das oft unschöne Effekte.


----------



## Lurchie (23 September 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Die Gesamtleitungslänge aller Stich oder Abzweige addieren, mit 1,5mm² Leitung kann maximal 300 Meter sein.



Das lese ich immer wieder und schreckt manch einen ab oder verleitet zu seltsamen Planungen.

Ich habe selbst ein DALI Projekt in einer Montagehalle mit 100m Länge betreuen dürfen. Dort waren 6 Reihen á 100m montiert.
Der Fachplaner wollte auch pro Strang mit zwei Verstärker arbeiten, wo alle Teilnehmer nach dem Verstärker als 1 DALI Gerät angesteuert werden, mit der Begründung sonst kämen wir über die 300m. Das Ergebnis wäre gewesen wir hätten 12 Lichtgruppen gehabt und hätten viele Möglichkeiten von DALI über Bord geworfen.

Dazu mal ein Auszug aus dem DALI Handbuch


> Die maximale *Leitungslänge* ergibt sich aus dem maximal erlaubten Spannungsabfall auf der *DALI*-Leitung, er ist mit maximal 2 V definiert. Das entspricht einer maximalen *Leitungslänge* von 300 m, bei einem Leitungsquerschnitt von 1,5 mm².



Ich habe mich dann durchgesetzt und die DALI Steuerung funktioniert wie durch ein Wunder auch mit 600m Leitungslänge.
Die 300m beziehen sich wohl eher auf den entferntesten Teilnehmer.


----------

